# lobelia cardinalis



## cynkatt (Nov 10, 2007)

i know the id of all the mishmash of plants in this tank except for one that i bought only a cpl weeks ago to fill one of only a few remaining bare spots in this tank. when in the store the plants was stubby compact and mostly reddish pruple excpet the very top leaves which were dark green, i planted it in my tank and it immidiately began to go light green and shoot for the lighting, growing 2-3 inches in less then 2 weeks...i suspect this plant is lobelia cardinalis. they had no idea at the store and there was no tags. it is in the very middle area of this mid tank picture if u can see here... any opinions?
http://


----------



## cynkatt (Nov 10, 2007)

the plant is right under the hi-fin black skirt and beside that money wort, infront of the pink and green hygrow and behind the grasses  if that helps..i tried to get a zoom in but i get glare off the tank as its in a deeper back spot if i zoom more


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is pretty hard to tell mainly because of overexposure. The leaf shape doesn't look right for Lobelia, which has nearly round leaves. Could you try zooming in with the camera not at a 90 degree angle so that you don't get a reflection, and using manual exposure, trial and error, until you get a picture where the leaves are not overexposed?


----------



## cynkatt (Nov 10, 2007)

yes i will try some more zoom ins at diffrent angles tomorrow when iam off work, and post whatever i can get. btw the leaves are rounded on the plant....


----------



## cynkatt (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is it! It wasn't what I thought it was in the earlier picture. It is Lobelia cardinalis, the small form.


----------



## cynkatt (Nov 10, 2007)

awesome thanks. i guess my beginners eye is better then i thot hehe
so is there anyway to induce the pruple red leaves to come back or have i lost that with the growth spurt?

how tall the the small form get ?

nwo that i know i think i will go back and get a cpl more that was left then they are perfect hight for fitting in just behind grasses for that nxt level before the tall background plants i think 


HeyPK said:


> That is it! It wasn't what I thought it was in the earlier picture. It is Lobelia cardinalis, the small form.


----------

